# Clear Patterns Emerging



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay Report - Seadrift, TX*

*Capt. Harold Dworaczyk*

Thursday caught 3- man limits of trout to 22, while drifting live shrimp with Midcoast Nexus 4 popping corks. Deeper shell 4-6 ft was best in San Antonio bay. We also boxed 6 reds to 28 out of mud pockets from the backlakes. Friday we waded and caught our 3- man limit of reds and a couple of trout. Windward backlake shorelines were the ticket. Best baits were TTF Flats minnow plum/treuse and roach/treuse

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*

With the warming days and lower winds after that last series of cool fronts you can see clear patterns emerging in the bays...those hard to find speckled trout are showing up in the back lakes and the redfish continue to hold strong...the past week I was lucky to host some fine anglers and we fished a variety of methods and conditions to post decent catches every day...highlighted this week are catches on the attached photos of some fine folks making history for themselves-I had three anglers catch their largest redfish ever this week and one with his first ever limit of redfish (way to go Chris!)...good times and great Spring Break weather!

*Lodge Video* 



*Brochure* http://www.bayflatslodge.com/wp-cont... Final-1.pdf
*www.BayFlatsLodge.com*
*1-888-677-4868*


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More Catches*

Other notable catches were checked in by Bay Flats guide Capt. Steve Boldt


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More Spring Break Fun*

Thanks
Captain Chris Martin


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Happy Saint Patricks Day*

Captain Steve Boldt on Saint Patricks day - fishing is in full swing.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

In from Captain Harold -

Over the weekend I fished deep shell in SA Bay while drifting and throwing Midcoast popping corks with live shrimp under them. We managed 25 trout on Saturday to 21 and 20 on Sunday to 20 inches. While fishing my party of 3.

Incoming tide was best.

Thank you,

Harold Dworaczyk

Other guides from Bay Flats Lodge checking in were Captain Nick, Rick, Steve, and Cooper.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*A few more*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Windy*

Partly cloudy with a chance of rain. High of 77F. Breezy. Winds from the NE at 20 to 25 mph with gusts to 30 mph. Chance of rain 20%. The lodge welcomes 28 guests fishing today. Let's hope these fish are hungry.

Here are some pics from Tuesday's trips.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*A few more*

Cheers


----------

